# Star U.S. Swimmer Refuses Coronavirus Vaccine Ahead of Olympics



## JonDouglas (Jul 10, 2021)

It was on the wires that Team U.S.A. swimmer Michael Andrew told the press he refused to take any of the coronavirus vaccines ahead of the Tokyo Olympic games. He explained his reasoning for not getting vaccinated: “I didn’t want to put anything in my body that I didn’t know how I would potentially react to." If what I read is true,  the kid probably made the smart move, given that he's young and healthy.


----------



## win231 (Jul 10, 2021)

He's right but reactions are easy to predict due to programming:
"You are selfish & inconsiderate & you don't care about others."
"You are putting others at risk."
Or, how 'bout my favorite one from this forum:  "You are uneducated & stupid."


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 10, 2021)

I don’t  think it’s a good idea to take a vaccine of any kind in days to a few weeks leading up to a competitive sports event. Even minor side effects could damage an athlete’s competition.
But that does NOT excuse him for, not getting the vaccine MONTHS AGO when he could have gotten over any discomfort in plenty of time to compete. 
 But if it’s any comfort, every time he gets in the water he is immersed in and probably inhaling & swallowing  some of that highly disinfected pool water.


----------



## win231 (Jul 10, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I don’t  think it’s a good idea to take a vaccine of any kind in days to a few weeks leading up to a competitive sports event. Even minor side effects could damage an athlete’s competition.
> But that does NOT excuse him for, not getting the vaccine MONTHS AGO when he could have gotten over any discomfort in plenty of time to compete.
> But if it’s any comfort, every time he gets in the water he is immersed in and probably inhaling & swallowing  some of that highly disinfected pool water.


That would be fine - IF it was possible for people to choose when they will have a bad reaction to the vaccine.
The fact is, we can't choose when or if.


----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> It was on the wires that Team U.S.A. swimmer Michael Andrew told the press he refused to take any of the coronavirus vaccines ahead of the Tokyo Olympic games. He explained his reasoning for not getting vaccinated: “I didn’t want to put anything in my body that I didn’t know how I would potentially react to." If what I read is true,  the kid probably made the smart move, given that he's young and healthy.


Jon, are the Olympics not requiring participants to be vaccinated. Very few professional athletes have been which is understandable.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 10, 2021)

chic said:


> Jon, are the Olympics not requiring participants to be vaccinated. Very few professional athletes have been which is understandable.


I've not kept up with the Olympics but your question is a good one.  Perhaps some else knows who better follows the games.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 12, 2021)

He's not the only one a gold medal winner from 2016 has also said they wouldn't get a vax.

https://www.scmp.com/sport/other-sp...raphy-top-speed-jamaican-national-records-and

I think there was a tennis player as well


----------



## chic (Jul 12, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> He's not the only one a gold medal winner from 2016 has also said they wouldn't get a vax.
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/sport/other-sp...raphy-top-speed-jamaican-national-records-and
> 
> I think there was a tennis player as well


None of the male tennis players have received the vaccine. I watch tennis all the time and never heard of one so Tokyo must be having the Olympics with no vaccine requirements.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 12, 2021)

chic said:


> None of the male tennis players have received the vaccine. I watch tennis all the time and never heard of one so Tokyo must be having the Olympics with no vaccine requirements.


I think they came out a while ago and said they wouldn't mandate. They have alot of protocols in place many of which seem to have worked for many of the pro sports leagues last year.

Also keep in mind Japan itself is not a big vaxxing country in normal times yet have one of the highest life expectancies of many countries.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 12, 2021)

i think the decision of Michael Andrew to not putting a foreign substance in his body is wonderfully intelligent!


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 12, 2021)

I’m sorry but I have to laugh at that. Do you have any idea how many chemicals are in well maintained swimming poor water,  that he is PUTTING HIS BODY INTO, including eyes if the goggles leak, nose, mouth, ears. Day after day, year after year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> He's right but reactions are easy to predict due to programming:
> "You are selfish & inconsiderate & you don't care about others."
> "You are putting others at risk."
> Or, how 'bout my favorite one from this forum:  "You are uneducated & stupid."


If I only had a 100 dollars for each time someone on the forum told me the equivalent of the “uneducated and stupid” comment I could buy a cheap car.  My personal favorite was when someone gave me their full credentials on how much education they had in contrast to my two years at a community college.    And how they knew “better” than me.

Strange that they thought I would care.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 12, 2021)

And must maintain proper pH, or acid/alkaline balance  and know what minerals are already present in the water supply, i.e, city water etc.such as calcium, iron, etc.


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I’m sorry but I have to laugh at that. Do you have any idea how many chemicals are in well maintained swimming poor water,  that he is PUTTING HIS BODY INTO, including eyes if the goggles leak, nose, mouth, ears. Day after day, year after year.


Maybe it has something to do with the fact that pool chemicals are diluted in hundreds of gallons of water.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 12, 2021)

Japan has changed it's policy on the audience to _there will be none_. How boring it will be to watch them. I don't plan on it for the first time ever.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 12, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Japan has changed it's policy on the audience to _there will be none_. How boring it will be to watch them. I don't plan on it for the first time ever.


The athletes volunteered to travel to an international competition. The Japanese people did not. Theyre stuck and exposed to what ever is coming into their country. Hopefully not much.

The Olympics and/or coverage gets worse as I age meaning we're frequently seeing a heavily edited recorded broadcast of an event. They already work too hard on backstories and part of the reason they have to do that is many of the events cannot hold the viewing public's interest as is.

The Olympians should consider themselves lucky that Japan's leaders caved to the monolith called the IOC.  The first mistake was signing the contract for the 2020 summer Olympics. Deal with the devil


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Japan has changed it's policy on the audience to _there will be none_. How boring it will be to watch them. I don't plan on it for the first time ever.


I feel sorry for Japan. Money the audience spends is how they recoup the cost of construction and equipment and all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the fact that pool chemicals are diluted in hundreds of gallons of water.


Along with the pee-


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I feel sorry for Japan. Money the audience spends is how they recoup the cost of construction and equipment and all.


I do not, they should have cancelled-greed wins out again


----------



## chic (Jul 12, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I’m sorry but I have to laugh at that. Do you have any idea how many chemicals are in well maintained swimming poor water,  that he is PUTTING HIS BODY INTO, including eyes if the goggles leak, nose, mouth, ears. Day after day, year after year.


But he's not having any of those things injected into his body. There's a difference with injectables.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 12, 2021)

chic said:


> But he's not having any of those things injected into his body. There's a difference with injectables.


What’s the difference?  It still gets into the blood stream


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm surprised Tokyo hasn't stopped unvaccinated athletes to participate, it's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## chic (Jul 12, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I'm surprised Tokyo hasn't stopped unvaccinated athletes to participate, it's a disaster waiting to happen.


Since fully vaccinated people can still transmit covid, they should have cancelled the Olympics. There's too much money to be lost so they will go forward.


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Along with the pee-


I've seen this sign in pool areas: _ "We don't swim in your toilet.  So don't pee in our pool." _


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've seen this sign in pool areas: _ "We don't swim in your toilet.  So don't pee in our pool." _


All rules were may to be broken.  .  Disabled people swim in pools, a lot of disabled people are not potty trained, especially the under 18 years old group.  This is why chemicals are used in pools, to kill the bacteria in the pee, and,  whatever else lurks in the water.  Like bird droppings, people dropping, and such.

I grew up in California and refused, as a child and an adult, to go into the ocean.  I was finally asked -why?  Because the ocean is a large toilet bowl.  All those fish, all those birds, all that garbage from all over the planet, plus peoples toilets empty into the ocean.


----------

